# Jan. 15th dive - More AJ's & Sheephead



## Haulin' Ash (Jan 4, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Hc5W-Pzz44&feature=youtu.be


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

I love the Video dude!:thumbsup:
Looks like that AJ had a little spunk.


----------



## harrytgibson (Jul 10, 2011)

Awesome, can't wait to get back out! Thanks for the vid.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Don't take this out of context, but... nice Wong! :thumbsup:


----------



## Haulin' Ash (Jan 4, 2011)

SaltAddict said:


> Don't take this out of context, but... nice Wong! :thumbsup:


 
 My buddy Zach has been using that gun on the last couple of dives. He has it on loan from one of our free diving buddies, Brian, from Mississippi. Its a nice gun but a little much for close shots on wrecks. I want to say he has only used one band each time he has shot it so far, and it pretty much goes striat through what ever he shoots.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

We got out yesterday too with Marmidor and Gonzo. Was within a few miles from you. Was the worst viz I have seen in at least 2 years. Here's a couple pics pulled off my go pro. Anything past 10 foot about disappeared, 15' and couldn't even see a shadow.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

I thought that Wong was a bit overkill, but hey, if'n you want to make sure you penetrate... :whistling:

Great video by the way. Last time I dove the Pete, I had to scrap with a couple of taxmen.


----------



## Haulin' Ash (Jan 4, 2011)

I hear ya! I have been lucky at the Pete so far. 5 dives there and no "taxes' Paid. Knock on wood. Although, with the whopping 10-15 ft vis on sunday im not certain that the tax man wasnt out there somewhere.


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

SaltAddict said:


> Great video by the way. Last time I dove the Pete, I had to scrap with a couple of taxmen.


 
the best repellant i've encountered is some uncooked cookie dough. 100% of the time we've taken it with us and eaten it before a dive, we have not seen any sharks.


by the way, haulin' ash...guess who


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

Clay-Doh said:


> We got out yesterday too with Marmidor and Gonzo. Was within a few miles from you. Was the worst viz I have seen in at least 2 years. Here's a couple pics pulled off my go pro. Anything past 10 foot about disappeared, 15' and couldn't even see a shadow.


 
worst vis i've ever seen...but i've only been diving for a month and a half.

long story short, my dive buddy and i descended to the ocean floor from about 20 feet off the deck of the ship and when we hit the sand, i couldn't see a damn thing. there was a little bit of a current but that's pretty bad when you can't see a 150+ ft ship:thumbdown:



(how big is the pete tide, actually?)


----------



## Haulin' Ash (Jan 4, 2011)

180 feet. Nice name change there DT.:no:


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Pete tide is 180' long.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Wow, call me a little slow. 
I guess I should refresh my phone before posting something.


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

clay-doh, did yall do any good?


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

No, Marmidor only had a couple dives in since getting certified, and Gonzo dove years ago but hasn't been since 2005, and never off a boat or in the gulf, and both had brand new gear. 

So it was more a just get out and dive, let them get used to there gear and some experience. I had my gun with me but never loaded it. Just wanted to make sure everybody had a good and safe dive, and get my buddy Wade a few more dives under his belt so he'll soon be ready to slay some fish with me! 

Was quite the break-in for them under absolutely terrible conditions, and even on a small spot we couldn't find the anchor rope, so they got a good break in on free accents, and long swims to the boat.

But we all made it, with all limbs attached.

I'm goin Thurs if the weather holds, hope the viz is better. Going to head out farther.


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

werd


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Clay-Doh said:


> No, Marmidor only had a couple dives in since getting certified, and Gonzo dove years ago but hasn't been since 2005, and never off a boat or in the gulf, and both had brand new gear.
> 
> So it was more a just get out and dive, let them get used to there gear and some experience. I had my gun with me but never loaded it. Just wanted to make sure everybody had a good and safe dive, and get my buddy Wade a few more dives under his belt so he'll soon be ready to slay some fish with me!
> 
> ...


Thanks to you Clay! NEVER doubt Clays knowledge and skills of diving. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Few more dives Wade, and that clean gun of yours will need to get banged up and bloody! I'll let you and Gonzo know how the viz is thurs and if it's decent a little farther out we should plan another one soon!


----------

